# IE icon on desk top is gone, help please!



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Dd has a HP notebook, with windows 8. A couple days ago, the IE icon was just GONE. I'm clueless as to what to try, as I haven't used her 'puter at all. On the start menu, she has an internet explorer app, but it is different looking and won't let her get on Netflix. Can anyone help us out? TIA!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Is it in the Metro Tiles?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

To quickly just run Internet explorer, you can hold the windows key and press r. This gives you the run command line...then type in iexplore.exe, press enter, and internet explorer will open.

If you can hit the windows key and get the metro screen and internet explorer is there, you can right click it and select to pin it to taskbar. This will pin it to the taskbar at the bottom of the desktop screen. If you don't want it there then you can just left click and hold and move it to the desktop.

If it is not on the metro screen, press and hold the windows key and press the f key. Type in iexplore.exe and press return to search, select apps underneath the search results on the right, on the left where Internet explorer shows up, right click and select to pin it wherever you want.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Incidently.... http://www.classicshell.net/

Puts the start bar back on the desktop with the classic start menu and programs list.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Found the fix online. Apparently it's pretty common for some reason. Thanks!


----------

